# Age Difference in Relationships



## Princess (Aug 23, 2015)

Curious: What's your take on age difference within romantic relationships? How about platonic relationships?
---

For romantic, I used to have the preference of partners being older than me, going up to a maximum of 3 years older. But now I've gotten to the point where I don't mind if my partner is a little bit younger than me. (My boyfriend is 9 months younger.)
For friendships, I've never really cared about age difference, I'll be friends with anyone at any age honestly. 

So how about you? Is there a maximum difference you would never cross? Are you currently dating/friends with someone with a large age gap?


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 23, 2015)

I need a partner to be older than me. Preferably in his 80's with heart problems and no kids.


----------



## Princess (Aug 23, 2015)

hariolari said:


> I need a partner to be older than me. Preferably in his 80's with heart problems and no kids.



yeah tbh **** current bf im with u


----------



## riummi (Aug 23, 2015)

I would prefer someone who's older than me by around 1-3 years, younger is fine but only like a year younger. Friends dont really matter xD i have some that range from 11 all the way to 25


----------



## brickwall81 (Aug 23, 2015)

> I would prefer someone who's older than me by around 1-3 years



Same with me, but my current bf is younger than me by like 10 months. I always said I wouldn't date a guy that was even a minute younger than me, but he is just so great that idgaf how old he is.  For friends on the other hand, I have friends ranging from ages 14-20 so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 23, 2015)

all girlz


----------



## Lena Scorpion (Aug 23, 2015)

I'd prefer to have an older bf... I can't stand a younger boy calling me babe :I


----------



## samsquared (Aug 23, 2015)

I definitely will date within a two year range either way. Otherwise, I'm iffy. 
Friends can be any age.


----------



## Princess (Aug 23, 2015)

brickwall81 said:


> Same with me, but my current bf is younger than me by like 10 months. I always said I wouldn't date a guy that was even a minute younger than me, but he is just so great that idgaf how old he is.  For friends on the other hand, I have friends ranging from ages 14-20 so it doesn't matter to me.



literally me regarding the bf thing. I was in denial for a long time with him, because the idea of someone younger was so weird. But I guess 9 months isn't that bad


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 23, 2015)

I guess a 1-3 year difference is okay with me.


----------



## ams (Aug 23, 2015)

I also prefer guys that are older than me. I was talking to someone about this the other day and I decided I'm good with any age difference as long as the older person was pre-pubescent when the younger one was born so you could never pull a "he could be your dad!". It was kind of a joke at the time but now I actually like that rule to gauge the creep factor. So up to about 12 years older seems normal to me. I doubt I would ever date anyone younger than me though.

For friends age difference doesn't matter to me at all.


----------



## Princess (Aug 23, 2015)

SockHead said:


> all girlz



i read this in big sean's voice


----------



## peppy villager (Aug 23, 2015)

The guy I dated for a year and just recently broke up with was 21 and I was 17/18 during our relationship. So about 3 1/2 years apart, and that's probably the biggest age difference I'd do right now. When I'm in my 20's I will probably up the age difference to maybe 5 years or so. I don't want someone so much older than me that we are in completely different phases of our lives. I also don't think I would date anyone younger than I am; I just don't like it.

Friendships on the other hand, I'll be friends with anyone lol. If a friend is younger than me then I get to give them life advice, and if they're older than me, then I get to have a cool older friend who can give ME  life advice. Win-win.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 23, 2015)

Hm... I would probably draw the line at above a year older than me.

For platonic relationships, I'd befriend anyone so long as they aren't a middle aged man wearing shades who lives in the streets in a box claiming to be the God of cardboard and cardboard accessories.


----------



## Celty (Aug 23, 2015)

My current boyfriend is 1 year older than me.  I don't mind if they're the same age as me, but I prefer (like most people in this thread) if they were 1-3 years older.  3+ years would kind of be stretching it for me.  

I'm not really into dating younger guys.  Even so, I would only day a guy who was 1 year younger maximum.


----------



## Zandy (Aug 23, 2015)

I am a few years younger than my girlfriend.  I think that if the difference is over 10 years then it starts to become a little awkward.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 23, 2015)

Someone who is 16 and dating someone who's 29 ;w;


----------



## ams (Aug 23, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Someone who is 16 and dating someone who's 29 ;w;



Hmm yeah I should probably specify that larger age gaps only seem appropriate to me when the younger person is in at least in their mid twenties.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Aug 23, 2015)

Friends: doesn't matter as long as the friendship is appropriate D:< LOL

Relationships: I used to say the maximum for me was 1 year younger, 2 years older. But now that I've experienced both (pretty much those two ages), I really do prefer older. Maybe it's just my own experience, but even though he wasn't fully a year younger than me (9 months younger, as well), as we were together for longer I started feeling like I was mothering him and eventually nagging him to do things related to his future (e.g. "Stop gaming and finish your homework", "maybe you should work on your university applications"). I think this is also because of the age we were (just out of high school/entering university), so I really noticed how he was not thinking well about his future/being productive for the future that he envisioned.
Now that I'm dating a guy two years older than me, I feel amazing and liberated compared to that LOL. I can see him working for his future, as well as ours, and he 'takes care' of me more ;w; He's also more open, and understands/actually thinks when it comes to more serious topics and situations (vs. "whatever").


----------



## SockHead (Aug 23, 2015)

Princess said:


> i read this in big sean's voice



loser


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 23, 2015)

I like older men. The gap isn't a huge deal because I have a hard time guessing people's age by appearance anyway. My older sister who is 22 has a boyfriend that is 29. Honestly, I think they are perfect for each other.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 23, 2015)

Some of my friends are half my age, but they're all adults. As for dating, I would prefer to be with someone older or close to my age.A bit younger would be ok.


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm willing to date someone who is at most 10 years older than me. I'm 20 right now, so if he/she is 30, I wouldn't mind. I'd never date someone younger than me by a year though. Same idea with friendships.


----------



## Athariel (Aug 23, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... I would probably draw the line at above a year older than me.
> 
> For platonic relationships, I'd befriend anyone so long as they aren't a middle aged man wearing shades who lives in the streets in a box claiming to be the God of cardboard and cardboard accessories.



But that guy sounds awesome!!! lol ;p

When I was 18-19(before I met my hubby) I wanted a guy older than me. Like, much older. I had it in my head that I needed a MAN, who knew how to build things and fix anything and had um...experience...so I did that and quickly realized that guys in their 30's and 40's are totally babies wanting you to tell them they have still "got it". (They totally didn't, btw)

So then I decided to look for people my age or a little older, like 5 years maybe. That's when I eventually met my husband, who is exactly one year and a day older than me. So yeah, his birthday is the day before mine, and the year before mine. I just think that's the coolest xD

I will be friends with someone at any age though. I'm 25 now and I have a friend here that is in her 60's. She's absolutely crazy and more perverted than I am; it's so great! We actually go to college together lol ;p


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 23, 2015)

Princess said:


> yeah tbh **** current bf im with u


If I find one I will connect you with his friends.

- - - Post Merge - - -

In all seriousness, a guy must be older than me. That and weigh more than me. Those are my requirements.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 23, 2015)

I'd totally be willing to date someone that's a couple years younger or a couple years older than me, but at my age I'd be hesitant to go out with anyone who's more than like two or three years older than me. I don't really have a preference either way, though. I've noticed that I kind of tend to gravitate more towards girls who seem a bit more mature than me, whether they're older than me or not, but as long as they're pretty close to my age it doesn't matter much to me.

As far as platonic relationships go, I'd be willing to be friends with people at any age.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 23, 2015)

I wouldn't date anyone younger than me because then we couldn't go to bars and stuff. But I'd date someone older than me maybe like up to 5 years older 

My current bf is only 2 months older than me but that's kinda nice cause we are having similar life experiences at the same time.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 23, 2015)

As long as you're at least 18, I don't think it should matter, really. If you love someone, and that person loves you, nothing should get in the way of that. There should be no moral in existence that tells you not to go for somebody you love just because they're older than you. Age is a mere number to me. That being said, I will admit I prefer older guys. Much older, if you will. I'm still underage, however, so I can't really do anything about that, can I?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 23, 2015)

I girl that's younger than me. 1-2 years younger.


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 23, 2015)

i always date older guys 3-7 years older than me. i feel it easier dating older guys because there more laid back and are in the been there done that stage. the oldest i dated  was 23 and i was 16 but i havent had a bf since about 2010. i cant date younger guys idk why but i cant handle be the older one in the relationship


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 23, 2015)

I personally prefer someone that were around the same age as me, but for anyone else, if they truly feel that it is true love, I don't care the age. For friends, again, I don't really care. But what do I know, I'm just a kid.


----------



## Princess (Aug 23, 2015)

hariolari said:


> If I find one I will connect you with his friends.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> In all seriousness, a guy must be older than me. That and weigh more than me. Those are my requirements.



the age old question will always come into play tho...

IS HE CUTE OR JUST TALL

- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> is your user title referring to smoking weed
> If so aren't you like 14



Hey, let's not derail the thread okay? Thank you


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 23, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I girl that's younger than me. 1-2 years younger.



that's weird 2 years is literally 20% of your life


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 23, 2015)

Princess said:


> the age old question will always come into play tho...
> 
> IS HE CUTE OR JUST TALL


Do I look like an amateur? I go after really manly guys that look like they maybe killed a man. Hopefully. I have issues.


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 23, 2015)

any age, provided they are a clone of me that has artificially been aged to my current age


----------



## Tao (Aug 23, 2015)

Romantically all my partners have been about 2-3 years younger than me. I would say my preference would be anywhere between 20 and 30 though. I would push a little either way for somebody I really liked, though I wouldn't actively seek it.

With friends it doesn't really matter at all, though my friend group fall mostly between 20-30. My two best friends are 1 and 2 years younger than me.



To be honest, with both friends and partners I never really think about their ages until the subject is brought up. The rest of the time, in my mind, I think of them being the same age as me.


----------



## Jake (Aug 23, 2015)

I prefer older people (don't really care how old), but if I met someone who was coo but younger than me,mi wouldn't write them off and I'd still hang with them. Age is something that really never bothered me.


----------



## tobi! (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh, geez. I was gonna post a thread like this...

I'm 17 and a 22 year old friend is coming onto me...


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 23, 2015)

I would prefer to have a partner that's older than me


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 23, 2015)

Bowie said:


> As long as you're at least 18, I don't think it should matter, really. If you love someone, and that person loves you, nothing should get in the way of that. There should be no moral in existence that tells you not to go for somebody you love just because they're older than you. Age is a mere number to me. That being said, I will admit I prefer older guys. Much older, if you will. I'm still underage, however, so I can't really do anything about that, can I?



I agree


----------



## Albuns (Aug 23, 2015)

Athariel said:


> But that guy sounds awesome!!! lol ;p



That guy is known as a madao, he was abandoned by his wife and kids and now stalks a white haired bum, a pair of glasses wearing a human, and a 10 year old girl with superhuman strength. XD


----------



## inkling (Aug 23, 2015)

i used to not care about the age of my bf very much, but ideally prefered them to be the same age. now i prefer to have an older boyfirend. me and my current bf are 6 years apart and its perfect. 

I used to want friends who were the same age as me but now i dont care at all. ill be friends with older and younger


----------



## Llust (Aug 23, 2015)

for relationships, i dont have an interest in dating anymore but if i was..i guess no more than two years older or younger, i dont want to be around someone more mature than me who sees me as a kid yet i dont want to look down on someone either

as for friendships, i honestly dont care. as long as we got the same humor and everything, all is good. heck, ive had friends who are like 25+ and under twelve y/o


----------



## aericell (Aug 23, 2015)

As of right now I'd prefer my partner to be older than me by a couple months up to 2 years, maybe 3.

For friendships I don't think age really matters to me. I'll be friends with anyone as long as I like them but the oldest friends I have are in their early 20's so I haven't had much experience with older people.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 23, 2015)

I dated someone 2 and a half years older than me for 2 years and it wasn't that bad. Then I dated someone 2 years younger than me for a year and a half and they were way less mature than I was. Not cool. Now I'm dating someone less than a year younger than me and it's pretty good. 

I'd prefer to date someone who's at least somewhat older because the younger I go, the less mature people I find. I don't like dating immature people. 

As for friends, I don't care about age. As long as you can be friendly and respectful, I'll be your friend


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey all.  Please make sure to stick to the topic at hand and PM any personal questions that go outside the thread topic, and also use the like button rather than posting a one or two word response stating that you agree with someone.

Thanks!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 23, 2015)

I have a 2-3 year age mark to go higher or lower. I don't mind dating someone a little older than me, but tbh it doesn't make you look cool to date someone older than you. I had a friend (in_* middle*_ school mind you) who was 14 date a 19 year old, and she thought she was so cool... It just makes you look weird, especially at an age older, to date someone that young. Or maybe I just like to crush young love... 

I kind of like guys that are younger than me, as long as they are mature but still likes to have fun. I don't want to look basic with some older guy whose taller than me, older than me, and dose everything for me. I want to lead.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Aug 24, 2015)

i have a good friend who is 12 years older than I am. as for romantic, I usually like it if she is older. But I'll still date younger.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 24, 2015)

Relevant xkcd:






For me personally, romantic would have to be eithin a couple of uears of my age. Friendship on the other hand, I more or less couldn't care less about their age so long as they're a decent person.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 24, 2015)

I personally do not like big age differences. Especially with teenagers. If you're into a 16 yr old girl while you're like 25, you're a creep and need to stay away. 

I had some friends when they were 13 date 17 year olds who were on the verge of turning 18... I found it very odd to be honest. It's not illegal by the law, but I found it morally wrong. It's just very creepy anyway.

Once you're like 21 i could care less. I'm a bit hesitant even when someones 18 and dating like a 30 year old. I remember seeing this BDSM blog with a 60 yr old guy and his 18 yr old gf who was still in school... I mean yeah it was legal, but you can't deny that's weird as ****. 

As for me, I prefer being friends with people older than me. I'm 14, but most of my friends are in their early 20s. Romantically though, I would not date someone more than two years older than me. I prefer them to be in my age range. I prefer if they were older than me as well, but I'm not that picky.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 24, 2015)

My parents are ten years apart, and they're just fine. Personally, I'd prefer an older boyfriend.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 24, 2015)

Age difference doesn't really matter, though being 17, I tend to go more for an age difference of 2 years, whether the other person is younger than me or older than me by that age gap. Mostly because if they're younger than like 15, most of them are quite immature and we just won't be able to get along. If they're way older, they'd have their fair share of problems I'd have trouble helping them out with, which would be a shame, really, because it'd just make me feel bad that I can't do my part of the tango in the relationship. 

SO basically, yeah.


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 24, 2015)

I range from 2 years younger than me, only because I'm really against dating minors, and I'd probably be okay if they were like 4 years older than me.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... I would probably draw the line at above a year older than me.
> 
> For platonic relationships, I'd befriend anyone so long as they aren't a middle aged man wearing shades who lives in the streets in a box claiming to be the God of cardboard and cardboard accessories.




I made this for you.  I hope you like it:







In all seriousness though I'll only date a girl who is 2 years older than me at the most or 2 years younger than me at the most.  Meaning no one under 16 and no one over 20.  

As for friendships, it doesn't matter what age so long as they're nice, friendly, and we share interests (VIDEO GAMES).  Heck, I've had a friend who was 26 before.


----------



## sock (Aug 24, 2015)

To be honest, age doesn't really matter to me. 

I'm happy to be friends with anyone up to 10 years older than me and about 3 years younger (about). 

But with relationships, a maximum of 5 years difference, and I prefer for my boyfriend to be older than me.


----------



## pippy1994 (Aug 24, 2015)

I definitely prefer older guys, I would go anywhere up to 7 years. I would only date some older than that on rare circumstances. As for guys younger, generally a year or maybe 2. Oldest I've dated so far was someone 5 years older than me... or was it 6.
My current bf is just a little under a year older than me.

As for friends, they can be any age. I tend to get along with people older than me though.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Aug 24, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Age difference doesn't really matter, though being 17, I tend to go more for an age difference of 2 years, whether the other person is younger than me or older than me by that age gap. Mostly because if they're younger than like 15, most of them are quite immature and we just won't be able to get along. If they're way older, they'd have their fair share of problems I'd have trouble helping them out with, which would be a shame, really, because it'd just make me feel bad that I can't do my part of the tango in the relationship.
> 
> SO basically, yeah.



oh dude. dating a 15 year old seems like a nightmare


----------



## Hai (Aug 24, 2015)

I'd date anyone from age 16 to 25 
I'm 17 (almost 18) and someone a older than myself would not be a problem. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nuclear Bingo said:


> oh dude. dating a 15 year old seems like a nightmare



I agree. My sister is 15 and even being friends with one of her friends would be horrible ^^'


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 24, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> oh dude. dating a 15 year old seems like a nightmare



Trust me, it was. My ex was 15 and she was only in to satisfy her sexual needs.

Then again she was pretty mature for her age so I'd say she was better off than most 15 year old females I've met.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 24, 2015)

It depends on what age I am (prefer the other person to be older no matter what)
like im 16, and i wouldnt go for someone older than 18.
but if i happened to be 20, i wouldnt care if the person was 24/25 or w/e

as for platonic i dont care as long as they arent older than 21
and if they are in their 20s i prefer if theyre female because uh yeah ive met some creepy boys


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 24, 2015)

My gf is almost 6 years younger than me.


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 24, 2015)

My current boyfriend is 7 years older than me. Normally I try to date people within a year or two of my own age. Girls tend to be younger than me, guys the same age. Current partner is the exception, I think, because we just happened to be going to the same school.


----------



## Princess (Aug 24, 2015)

justice said:


> I personally do not like big age differences. Especially with teenagers. If you're into a 16 yr old girl while you're like 25, you're a creep and need to stay away.
> 
> I had some friends when they were 13 date 17 year olds who were on the verge of turning 18... I found it very odd to be honest. It's not illegal by the law, but I found it morally wrong. It's just very creepy anyway.
> 
> ...


Definitely! Anything illegal like 16 and 25 is just.......

It's a lot different than 20 and 30 because then they're both consenting ADULTS.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 24, 2015)

I'd take a guy who's 5 years older than me but no more than that


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 24, 2015)

My boyfriend is a little over two years older than I. I love a little age difference


----------



## Tao (Aug 24, 2015)

Princess said:


> Definitely! Anything illegal like 16 and 25 is just.......



For the majority of the world, that is legal.

It's actually legal in my country (the UK), though I personally wouldn't want to go under 18.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm in the UK, and over here the minimum is 16. I'm 14 (15 in September), and while I do think love is love and love isn't a number and all that stuff, I also feel like you should wait until you're older, just so you're mature enough to be in a relationship. I understand that not every relationship is sexual, but 16 is around the time you start getting curious about sexual activity, and not all of us are so educated on the matter, you know? It's different for everyone, but I could easily see somebody under the age of 16 being in a short, uncommitted relationship with someone at school or whatever, and wanting to try out sex. 

Like I said, I'm 14, and I'd be lying if I said I wasn't curious myself about things like that, but I would still say that, before you go onto a relationship, you should take not only law into consideration, but mentality. To put it another way, being over the age of consent (and sometimes under it) shouldn't be the only thing on your mind. Consider your psychological capabilities when stepping into a relationship.


----------



## honeymoo (Aug 24, 2015)

I'd prefer an older guy.
But like idk there's a difference between 3 years when you're a teenager and 3 years when you're in your 60s.


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 24, 2015)

Yah my boyfriend is 6 years older than me, my exboyfriend was a year younger and when we were 18 and 19 a year wasn't much but once we were in our early 20s the maturity gap became very thin. I would only date older men now.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 24, 2015)

My boyfriend is 1 year older than me, but I've had a developing relationship/sexual relations with someone who was 27 before and I was/am 18. I ended it because the age difference was too much for me, I was uncomfortable.


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 24, 2015)

Tao said:


> For the majority of the world, that is legal.
> 
> It's actually legal in my country (the UK), though I personally wouldn't want to go under 18.



In the UK it's not legal for a 16 and 25 year old to have sex at all... Like, there's no age of 'relationship consent' but sexual consent? It's illegal. A 16 year old is allowed to have sex with 16-18 year olds, anything above that is statutory. And rightly so.


----------



## mogyay (Aug 24, 2015)

mayorcarlie said:


> In the UK it's not legal for a 16 and 25 year old to have sex at all... Like, there's no age of 'relationship consent' but sexual consent? It's illegal. A 16 year old is allowed to have sex with 16-18 year olds, anything above that is statutory. And rightly so.



it is legal, age of consent is 16. the only exception is you're over 18 and are have a duty of care for the other person (teacher, care worker)


----------



## mayorcarlie (Aug 24, 2015)

Age of consent is 16 until the other person is 18+ then it is called statutory rape. I know that for a solid fact.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 24, 2015)

Princess said:


> Definitely! Anything illegal like 16 and 25 is just.......
> 
> It's a lot different than 20 and 30 because then they're both consenting ADULTS.


That's legal here...


----------



## mogyay (Aug 24, 2015)

mayorcarlie said:


> Age of consent is 16 until the other person is 18+ then it is called statutory rape. I know that for a solid fact.



it's legal for a 16 year old to have sex with a 25 year old if it's consensual. at least in scotland, maybe it's different in england

i'm not saying all 16's are mature, i definitely wasn't mature enough at 16, i moved out to uni when i was 17 and thought dating older guys made me seem cool and grown up. in retrospect it was pretty uncomfortable. i'm talking 10+ years though. i'm 22 now i'm happy dating people who are a bit older than me as long as we're both on the same maturity level idk.


----------



## lizzy541 (Aug 24, 2015)

to me age difference only matters in certain circumstances. it depends on experiences imo, like a 15 year old shouldn't date a 25 year old. one is still in high school and hasn't ever lived on their own, while the other probably graduated college and has a job ect.
on the other hand, a 25 year old could probably date a 35 year old because both are actual adults and it is a lot more realistic.
not sure if any of that made sense, but that is my opinion.


----------



## Tao (Aug 25, 2015)

mayorcarlie said:


> Age of consent is 16 until the other person is 18+ then it is called statutory rape. I know that for a solid fact.






> It is an offence for a person aged 18 or over to have any sexual activity with a person under the age of 18* if the older person holds a position of trust* (for example a teacher or social worker) as such sexual activity is an abuse of the position of trust.



Source


I mean, it's not something that applies to me anyway (since I don't plan on being with somebody so young) so I'm not going to look that far into it, but every source says the same thing, that it's legal to do it as long as you're not teaching them maths.

Besides, statutory rape is having sex with somebody too young to give or otherwise unable to give consent. It's kind of why it's called the age of consent, because it's the age where you're legally able to give your own consent. It would be contradictory to what the age of consent is in the first place.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 25, 2015)

My brother who is 15 (was 14 at the time) went out with his BF who was/is 16...
Tbh I don't care much because I'm a loser and never having anyone to love me *criez


----------



## Kess (Aug 25, 2015)

with friends I didn't think it ever mattered, but I think I prefer being friends with people who are my age and older. 

As for romantic relationships,... if we're talking about minors (14-18yrs) dating then I think they should only be 0-2 years apart. An 18 year old dating a 15 year old doesn't sound bad when you're thinking about the numerical difference, but think about the life difference. A middle schooler and a possible high school graduate dating.. ehh.. no! BUT if we're talking about legal adults dating, (18+) do whatever you want! My boyfriend is 20 years older than I am. I never, EVER thought I'd say that! But I totally understand how people can be put off by large age differences!


----------



## radical6 (Aug 25, 2015)

honeymoo said:


> I'd prefer an older guy.
> But like idk there's a difference between 3 years when you're a teenager and 3 years when you're in your 60s.



This is what I basically think.

Even if they are 18, I disprove of them dating like...a 40 year old man. Yes they're now both adults, but one has just finished/or is still in highschool, while the other is a working adult with life experience. It is so easy for the 40 yr old to take advantage of the younger one. You could argue maybe the 18 year old knows what they're doing. Maybe they're actually in love. But in my eyes they're still a child. The 40 year old probably holds a position of power above a kid trying to get into college. It's why I disprove of people saying now that someones "legal" they can date whoever they want. I mean yes, technically they can, but it often leaves them exploited.

Even 13 yr old w/ a 17 yr old. It's not pedophilia, but it's just..bad in general. One is a kid who is barely in middle school, the other is on the verge of graduating highschool. It is so easy for a 17 year old to manipulate the 13 year old. 

Like, freshman girls often go for senior guys because its "cool". Because they'll look cool for having an old boyfriend. And seniors know this. The scummy ones will go after the young girls anyway, because they're usually 14 and inexperienced with love. I usually think it's best for teens to date within their grade. A grade above or below is okay though. 

Idk. I just don't like big age gaps. I don't care once they hit the late 20s though. By then, most people are out of college and have some sort of an idea of life.


----------



## Mariah (Aug 25, 2015)

My mom was 9 when my dad was 18 and that seems pretty weird.


----------



## disneydorky (Aug 25, 2015)

I want to date an older guy, or a guy that's the same age as me, but I'd say the cap on that is 3-4 years older than me. One of my best friends was one of my coworkers, and he's 15 years older than me, but all of my siblings are 10-17 years older than me, so that doesn't feel weird to me, he's like a brother. He gives fabulous dating advice and he'll tease me and such, he's set me up on dates, it's actually really nice because I don't ever have to worry that he has serious datingish feelings for me, he's just a really good friend, and I know that's what he'll always be. I can go to the movies with him, or to dinner, and know with confidence that it's not a date.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mariah said:


> My mom was 9 when my dad was 18 and that seems pretty weird.



how the hell does a 9 yr old date an 18 yr old


----------



## Mariah (Aug 25, 2015)

justice said:


> how the hell does a 9 yr old date an 18 yr old



They didn't start dating/ they didn't even know each other until my mom was 23. I didn't mean they were dating at that time.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 25, 2015)

Large age gaps in relationships freaks me out. D: I can't see why anyone (mostly at a younger age) would want to date someone who is 5+ years older than them. Ugh... It's just creepy in my opinion. ;w;

I dated someone who was 3 years older than me (just under that really x_x), and it wasn't so bad. It was quite a close age gap so, it didn't feel awkward at all. ;v; Honestly I wouldn't date someone more than 4 years older than me. 5 years is just way too much. 4 years is still quite a big difference... But no more than that.

And I'm 17. I would not date anyone under the age of 16... 

But really it makes me so uncomfortable when I see someone dating somebody that is MUCH younger than them, or much older than them - especially if said person in the relationship is under 18.  I know some people might disagree with me on this, but it's just creepy. the older person can be so manipulative then. you're still a child, and then they'd be an adult... You have much less life experience... They have much more. I don't know, it just sets up this power imbalance, and quite frankly it's very scary to think about. ;v;


----------



## Joy (Aug 25, 2015)

1-3 years age difference is okay with me. I'm typically attracted to guys around my age group  ( 19 and up)


----------



## Rizies (Aug 25, 2015)

For romantic relationships, it is not necessarily the age as a numeric value, but where they are in their life - what 'stage' they are in.  Yes, maturity plays a role in this, but it's not the only reason.

For example, look at a five year age difference.  You have a 20 year old dating a 15 year old.  The 15 year old is still in high school, maybe has the worry of what to do Friday night, what friend group they want to be a part of, worrying about getting his/her license.  Never really worked, has no financial commitments, and is dependent on parents.

The 20 year old is in post-secondary, possibly moved out of their parents home, has worked and has an income.  They may have their own loans (school, or even a car), possibly looking to find a partner - and just generally has a better sense of direction of where they are wanting to go in life.  Their sense of direction may not be clear, but it is clearer than it is at the age of 15.

Now you look at a couple who are ages 33 and 28.  Both are typically done post secondary, are ready to settle down, can both be financially independent, etc.  Both hypothetical couples are 5 years apart, but the 28 and 33 year old doesn't sound as drastic.

For friendships, age doesn't really matter to me.  I have friends that are 10 years older than me, mostly because of work.  I have acquaintances that are significantly younger than me, but I wouldn't hang out with them on a regular basis.  As for my romantic relationship, my fianc? is 1 year older than me.... well 1 year and 9 days older.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 25, 2015)

Mariah said:


> My mom was 9 when my dad was 18 and that seems pretty weird.


My mom was 9 when my dad was 21. But they're divorced now.


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 25, 2015)

Mariah said:


> My mom was 9 when my dad was 18 and that seems pretty weird.



When my mum was 18 her boyfriend wasn't even born 
And she had a 2 year old daughter

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait nah im lying my mums boyf wouldve been like 3 or 2 maybe i dunno


----------



## oreo (Aug 25, 2015)

Mariah said:


> My mom was 9 when my dad was 18 and that seems pretty weird.


If my mom was 9 at the time, my dad would be 22. But they divorced since I turned 5.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hariolari said:


> My mom was 9 when my dad was 21. But they're divorced now.


Wow.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 25, 2015)

I like how we are all one upping each other with big age differences in our parental figures.


----------



## Tao (Aug 25, 2015)

My parents aren't even born yet.

I came from the future in a time traveling car to make sure my parents meet up at the 'Enchantment Under the Sea' dance.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Aug 25, 2015)

Right now idk if I would date anyone younger than me, but I'd be fine with dating someone a couple years older than me.

I've been friends with people ranging between 1-5 years older or younger than me before, but right now my oldest friend is 20 and my youngest is 15.


----------



## Princess (Aug 25, 2015)

hariolari said:


> That's legal here...



My bad, I was thinking of anyone under 18 as a minor and forgetting about how 16 is the age of consent.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 25, 2015)

Princess said:


> My bad, I was thinking of anyone under 18 as a minor and forgetting about how 16 is the age of consent.


I mean, depends on your location. Some places have 14, some 12. Kind of creepy.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 25, 2015)

my girlfriend is 12 and i am 22 so what


----------



## Javocado (Aug 25, 2015)

my gf 8 months older than me damn cougar


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 25, 2015)

SockHead said:


> my girlfriend is 12 and i am 22 so what


Having fun in Mexico, huh.


----------



## Princess (Aug 25, 2015)

hariolari said:


> I mean, depends on your location. Some places have 14, some 12. Kind of creepy.



That's crazy. Yeah consent is 16 in Canada, and in some states. Interesting how it's different across the country.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SockHead said:


> my girlfriend is 12 and i am 22 so what


yikes 18 is consent is florida!!!!


----------



## SockHead (Aug 25, 2015)

Princess said:


> yikes 18 is consent is florida!!!!



yea parental consent is 16 so just 4 more years!!


----------



## Princess (Aug 25, 2015)

SockHead said:


> yea parental consent is 16 so just 4 more years!!



but if shes 12 rn
in 4 years you're out of the exempt zone


----------



## SockHead (Aug 25, 2015)

Princess said:


> but if shes 12 rn
> in 4 years you're out of the exempt zone



6 more years den!! :/


----------



## oreo (Aug 25, 2015)

SockHead said:


> my girlfriend is 12 and i am 22 so what



i think it's cute


----------



## Princess (Aug 25, 2015)

SockHead said:


> 6 more years den!! :/


good things come to those who wait


----------



## Athera (Aug 26, 2015)

just as long as you are above the appropriate age level and are not dating anyone for money then go crazy LOVE IS LOVE


----------

